# 3 Phase Power Outlets



## beam_1973 (May 15, 2006)

I really only ever deal with 32 amp 3 phase outlets for connecting dimmers too. And after a discussion with a colleague, he advised/suggested that 20amp 3 phase outlets were a smaller physical size (possibly the outlet and/or the earth pin socket).

Is this correct?? Any help to clarify greatly appreciated.


----------



## ship (May 16, 2006)

Mayhem and others from your part of the world will no doubt have much more of value on the subject by way of it not making sense to a 120v universe tech person.

Still size don’t matter it’s the... something in not the wizzard wielding it is some say by way of it defiantly being the size. (As ellueded to some X rated joke.)

Given you mostly deal with 32A three phase connectors, (I also see as common around the world and stock even in the US for world tours,) how is it that some smaller un-known size perhaps 16A size I’m yet to see a Australia 20A three phase Aussie or Euro supply plug, in such a theorized three phase 20A outlet is also sufficient for your needs or in your living out there also found common to you in working in the industry for plugging into three phase outlets questionable? What do you need for your power supply, and what do you find a common type of outlet provided? 

At some point if my support is of value, 20 amp should not be a common outlet thus doing the 32A three phase is a as it were industry standard for the world or in common in your area. A response of "So sorry, but while I respect your opinion, I’m just going to have to follow my training instincts," might be valid here.

Go with the three phase 32A five pin plug up until the person that advises the 20A outlet substantuates or backs away from your’ mistaking his advice this intent.


----------



## Chris15 (May 16, 2006)

Yes, there are 20 ampere per phase connectors. Avoid them. They are a smaller plug. The 32 amp connector is the industry standard, so stick with it. The 32 amp will fit into a 32 amp socket, a 40 amp socket and a 50 amp socket. The 20 amp will not. Page 46 0f 102 of this is a chart of socket arrangements and keying for Australian plugs and sockets for those interested.

But basically, the 20 amp plugs are a smaller size (as are the 10 amp) and will not fit into the 32 amp socket. May I ask what you were thinking of using them for?


----------



## koncept (May 16, 2006)

this just confused me now. my high school theatre was just redone (yes its probaly a larger rack than the touring goups would use with this plug). the rack is a sld96 (96 2.4kw dimmers) this rack is fused at 400 amps, three phase (each phase is 120v) does being on a diffferent voltage over there allow you to fuse at a lower amperage while still maintaining the same load that we would here in the US. i know we have some cd80 mobile packs that are on a dryer outlet at 40amps i think (im not sure about the break on them or the dimmer specs)


----------



## Chris15 (May 16, 2006)

We run roughly 240 volts, so a 2.4kW load is only 10 amps compared to your 20. Most dimmers here are in packs of 12, either mounted in a 19" rack or wall mounted. If you were to fully load the dimmer pack, you trip the breaker. There are 40 amp / phase outlets, which allow you to use all 28.8kW. The round three phase connectors to which we are referring don't go past about 63 amps / phase. Above that, we start going to high amperage connectors like you people you - camlocks and the like (or so I believe - correct me if I'm wrong). I believe that touring shows tend to use rack mounted dimmers and so we would be talking say 12 channels / dimmer pack and so the load ain't too high.

Has that help resolve the confusion, or worsen it?


----------



## koncept (May 16, 2006)

that explains alot. i keep imagine a touring group using say half a rack (48 dimmers or so) and not packs of 12. the 240 @ 10 amps being equivalent to our 120 @ 20 amps clears that up. it also explains how you can use those connectors. you are correct, we tend to use cams locs here (i think they are rated for upto 400 amps)

that brings up another question. if a tour is using rack mounted 12 dim packs, would they just have several packs scattered everywhere they needed dimmers and then run the feeders back to a main distro point?


----------



## beam_1973 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info (and the interesting reading of the posts it generated).

I think my question has been answered in that a 20amp 3 phase plug is smaller than a "standard" 3 phase plug, but all 3 phase socket (regardless of rating) is the same size.

I have now seen a 3 phase socket that is only rated at 20amps (rather than the typical 32amp that I am used to seeing) and it looks the same size which confirms my theory.


----------



## Chris15 (May 16, 2006)

It follows that to be able to accept a smaller plug, the 20 amp socket is smaller. The size that is relevant here is the diameter of the insert, not the size of the fixture on the wall. Remember of course that 3 phase sockets work in the same way as single phase Australian outlets and you can plug a 10 amp into a 20 amp socket but not the other way around. But 10 & 20 are one size and 32, 40 and 50 are another. To the best of my knowledge, they don't mix. At no time will a socket accept a plug of higher amperage, basically so that you are less likely to overdraw the circuit.

From what I understand, touring shows tend to say have 4 dimmer packs in a 19" racks with power distribution - ie. Cam lock inputs or the like, breakers, maybe an RCD / GFCI and power outlets for the dimmer packs. Most appear to run dimmer land backstage with all their dimmers together. They are commercially available, like this one http://www.lsclighting.co.uk/tds.html.


----------

